# shop bench tops



## woodnewbee (Nov 23, 2009)

I have acquired the fire doors from a hospital renovation. they are between 36 and 44 inches wide and 2 inches thick with the formica type finish on all sides. large ones weigh about 200 pounds. i have vision of using them for bench tops. any thoughts or ideas? 
I am putting together a shop from 14 by 28 building I purchased at auction and moved into my back yard. This is so far a 3 year project, hopefully this year is concrete floor.


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

All my workbenches are solid wood doors from a building fire that were still in good shape. They make a good hard solid top. I let them over hang a couple inches so I can clamp to the and left them 32" deep for a larger bench


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I covered my workbench with Formica and really like the fact that glue, stain, etc doesn't stick. These sound like great tops (especially for assembly table).


----------

